# slot limit?????



## spearchucker (Feb 15, 2009)

so i have been ice fishing minnesota lakes for a while but I dont understand what this slot limit is. I have been keeping a bunch of walleyes that are 11-13 inches but guys are telling me that the lakes i have been fishing have a 14 slot limit for walleyes. I dont know what these guys are talking about, I think that they are just yanking my chain I have never heard of such a thing as a slot limit. What do you guys think, have you heard of a slot limit?


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

Im not sure about the 14, but a lot of lakes are 17-26 with one fish over 26. Which means that anything between 17-26 has to be put back. not sure about the 14", there should be a sign posted by the access that says what they are.


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

The best way to find out is to check the regs. The reg booklet is available on the MN DNR website (www.dnr.mn.gov) and is free in hard-copy at most places that sell licenses. There is a section in the regs that lists all waters with special regulations. Most of the special restrictions I know of are like mmartin mentioned (all fish between 17" & 26" need to be released) however, I did notice one lake where the minimum walleye kept needed to be 17" (Mink-Sommers in Wright County). If it's still unclear, I would contact a local CO. I've learned to always check before fishing a new lake, and any lake at the beginning of a new year. Restrictions change slightly from year to year.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats good advice "check the regs" Also lakes with special regs the DNR will have the regs posted at the public accesses.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know about the 14" slot, but I've supported that idea for some time now. We see way to many "612ers" and non-residents keeping 10" walleye. They are proud as hell with a stringer full of these cigars.

I would like to see at least a 12" or 13" minimum for walleye on most if not all MN waters.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Some lakes have a min size. The 14" may be the minimum size needed for you to keep a walleye.

Check the Regs......that is something you should have done before keeping any fish.


----------

